# Old black widow slingshot, which elastics?



## ahick (Dec 11, 2021)

Hiya,
This year for Christmas I've bought my dad an old Black Widow, the exact same make (I reckon) he used to chase his younger brother around in the garden with as kids with little balls of rolled up tissue. He has mentioned it quite frequently and thought it might be good to get them a rematch seeing as my uncle will be around on Christmas day 😅
I've never owned a slingshot so require a bit of help choosing good elastics for it. As I said, it's the old (maybe 80's?) model, I've inserted a photo below of the exact slingshot I'm receiving. Looking for elastics I could purchase on either eBay or amazon preferably, I've seen some videos of thinner elastics snapping quite easily so am concerned I'd end up getting them by accident.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can buy a tubular bandset but if you want to get the best performance mount a set of flat bands .


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

If you just want a "replacement" set, then check the Barnett site on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Barnett-Slingshot-Power-Magnum-Leather/dp/B000PWDGM2?ref_=ast_sto_dp

But like treefork posted, your dad will get better performance from flat bands.

I recommend either WASP or Cattyshack; they both are reputable UK dealers.

You and your dad will soon learn slingshots/catapults have moved on since the 80's.

Cheers


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I you do wish to stay with original accessories, Barnett, who still make and sell these slingshots, might be of help:



https://www.barnettcrossbows.com/standard-slingshot-replacement-band-w-pouch



They still have the "Black Widow": https://www.barnettcrossbows.com/shop/slingshots/black-widow-slingshot

I also have one of these lying around, but now very much prefer using flat bands.


----------



## ahick (Dec 11, 2021)

Amazing, thank you all for all your help! I quite like the idea of sticking with original accessories. If my dad wants to get really into it I'll go ahead and purchase flat bands as you recommend!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Those original Barnett bands are very strong. Actually too strong for the normal 3/8" steel balls, the ones Barnett sell with the new Black Widows in fact.
If you re-band it with 20mm to 12mm Theraband Gold tapers, it will shoot the 3/8" steel beautifully.
You can can shoot the 3/8" with the Barnett bands, but you'll be putting a lot of effort in for not a lot of power out.
If you want to stick with the Barnett bands then 1/2" lead or 14mm steel are a much better match.


----------

